# Raleigh Firebird



## Tim s (Nov 1, 2021)

I picked this up at the Tuckerton NJ swap meet yesterday from a fellow bike collector. The orange and white colors along with the little touches are what caught my eye. I tried some compound on a few spots and I think it will clean up nicely. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Nov 22, 2021)

I compounded and waxed the frame and fork as well as added new white wall tires. I am going to try to save the bar tape by just cleaning it carefully. Tim


----------



## kostnerave (Nov 22, 2021)

Tim s said:


> I compounded and waxed the frame and fork as well as added new white wall tires. I am going to try to save the bar tape by just cleaning it carefully. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1516395
> 
> View attachment 1516396



Hi Tim, I've had good luck carefully unwinding vinyl handlbar tape and soaking it in Simple Green and warm water overnight. I remove it in the morning and use a soft brush to lightly scrub the remaining dirt off. Let it dry and re-tape. I really like the color on this one.


----------



## Tim s (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks, I really like the color combination too I just have to get motivated to finish the bright pieces. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Dec 29, 2021)

The Raleigh Firebird is coming along nicely. I used cleaner wax to clean the bar tape and brake cable housing. Almost done! Tim


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 29, 2021)

Nice job! Looks great!


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2022)

-----

thank you for sharing this find

had not before heard the model name

notice it wears a transfer from Vancouver, British Columbia

appears identical to what is termed the Record model in the U.S. market

is it what the Record model was called for the Canandian market?

appears to date from around the 1971-1972 time, is that correct?

the cycle's Simplex Prestige gear mechs may carry a date mark:









curious as to what gear block is fitted; some examples around this time came through with T.D. Cross blocks and some with Atom

looks like you are nearing completion

very nice work

shall look forward to seeing the finished bicycle


-----


----------



## Tim s (Feb 12, 2022)

Juvela, I think the bike is a 71 based on the number on the rear derailleur arm. Here are some finished pics and thanks for the positive comments. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Feb 12, 2022)

In looking at the seat I think needs to go and replace it with a period correct one. Tim


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2022)

-----

Hello again Tim,

Thanks very much for the update with the images of the completed project.

Positively showroom she looks.

See that you have replaced the Simplex Prestige front gear mech with a Schwinn Approved Huret one.

Was the Delrin on the Simplex cracked? They are prone to this.

Will the bike be a keeper for you or someone in the family?

Thanks again  


-----


----------



## Oilit (Mar 3, 2022)

Are those 27" rims? I know most 3 speeds were 26", then when derailleurs became popular most bikes went to 27" tires, but some of the early derailleur bikes were still 26". I'm wondering if the tube crown forks are a tell as to which one it is, but I haven't seen enough to know.


----------



## Tim s (Mar 4, 2022)

The front derailleur did crack so I just used what I had to get it done. I am not sure whether this bike is a keeper or not. The rims/tires are 27 inch. Tim


----------

